# Golden in Ohio



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

My Daughter posted this to her facebook page. 

Pet Listing










06301411, We have Ziva at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 3 year old Lab/Retriever mix. She is reddish brown with long hair. She is a friendly girl but she appears she might be blind. She seems healthy and is very friendly. She will make a great friend and companion

She looks to be a very sweet girl


----------

